# Trap distance from yard and how long to wait to move them?



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Intheswamp said:


> I've got a trap set a 1/2 mile from my bee yard location.
> My concerns are moving them too soon and possibly prompting them to leave and conversely letting them stay there too long and thus imprint on that spot as their hive location.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


First, I have nuc / swarm traps much closer - But I'm trying to capture a swarm from my own hives.... Mine are 100-200' from the hive locations. Second, when I transfer bees, I do it as the sun is going down. At least they will stay there that day. I have never had them to leave after I transferred them.....


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

A swarm imprints on it's spot as it moves in, and then again as they leave the first time of foraging. I have sometimes moved swarms as soon as they settle down, to a space in the same yard, and a lot return to the cluster location. I think that swarms leave because they are somehow dissatisfied with their new home, the new home scouts decide that one of their other choices would really have been a better choice and they go for it. I have had swarms leave because of lack of space, and ants. Also, swarms with virgin queens tend to abscond a lot, immature management decisions. Here is an example of a swarm that needed more bedrooms space and left the next morning.


----------

